# Polenta and chicken



## kadesma (Jan 29, 2007)

_There are times when we all need to curl up with something hot and savory and just be lazy and relax.  So, when we have a day like this one of the first things to come to mind is a rich warm tomatoe based chicken stew and polenta._
_An easy way to do the polenta is just to do it in the oven. I know, you have been used to doing it on the stove, stiring and praying it won't pop on you and burn you..This way is easy, it tastes just the same and frees you up to make the chicken stew._
_Pre heat oven to 350. Place all ingredients in a buttered bowl. Stir til blended. Bake uncovered 50-60 min. Then run a fork through the polenta  blending toss in  a little more butter than in recipe I put in 2 more tab. and bake 10 min more or to consistancy you prefer._
_you will need:_
_1-c. polenta ( i use Golden Pheasant) 3-1/4 c. water or chicken or beef broth_
_2-tea. salt_
_2-Tab. butter_
_Chicken stew/chicken pasta sauce_
_4-6 boneless chicken breasts_
_1/2-c.evoo_
_2/c.chopped yellow or white onion_
_4-5 cloves crushed garlic_
_2-8 oz. cans tomato sauce_
_2-large cans chicken or beef stock_
_3-Tab. chopped italian parsley_
_3-Tab. marjoram_
_2Tea.thyme_
_1-2  Tea. fresh or dried rosemary chopped if fresh, crumbled if dry_
_1-tea. basil dry_
_1-tea. oregano dry_
_1-cup dried porcini mushrooms-softened and finely chopped_
_2-3 c. mushroom broth_
_ a good measure of parmesan freshly grated_
_put mushrooms into 2 cups boiling water and let soak til soft..remove mushrooms, save mushroom broth for your sauce_
Lightly brown the chicken, remove from skillet, set aside.  In same skillet.,add  little more evoo if needed and saute all ingredients except broth and tomatoe sauce, when onion is soft but not brown and you can smell it and the garlic,  dump into good sized stock pot along with the chicken and the mushrooms which you have finely chopped, add tomatoe sauce and stock, let cook about a half hour, then begin adding the mushroom broth, be sure to strain for  sand before adding mushroom broth. Keep at a simmer for 3-4 hours.
When we are ready to eat we get out blankets, pillows and a good movie, then get bowls, put in the polents, make a well in the center and fill with the chicken sauce and sprinkle with parmesan..Grab a glass of wine and curl up and  and watch our movie as we eat. Seems to make the cares of the day dissapear.
kadesma


----------



## urmaniac13 (Jan 29, 2007)

Yum, CJ!!  A new idea for our polenta for a cold day is always welcome, and this is going to be another smash hit!!  I really like the idea of cooking the polenta in the oven, who would have thought!!
This will be on our dinner menu shortly!!


----------



## kadesma (Jan 29, 2007)

urmaniac13 said:
			
		

> Yum, CJ!! A new idea for our polenta for a cold day is always welcome, and this is going to be another smash hit!! I really like the idea of cooking the polenta in the oven, who would have thought!!
> This will be on our dinner menu shortly!!


Licia,
I think I like polenta better than potatoes or even rice..I sometimes just make it with butter and cheese and chicken broth instead of water, then sprinkle with more parm and it as is  And cooking in the oven, really frees me up when all the kids are here and I have my hads full with the rest of the meal.  I forgot to mention the same sauce recipe I posted, can be changed by getting Italian sauges in the casings, slicing into chunks, browning then adding to the sauce instead of chicken. 

cj


----------



## urmaniac13 (Jan 29, 2007)

yeah!!  I thought we were soul sistas, and I was right, I  polentas, too!! 
Baking it in the oven sounds like a perfect solution, it is a bit of a chore having to stir the polenta continuously while you got other things, including the sauce to prepare at the same time (and I don't even have the kiddies around!), and the instant polenta is, though quick and easy, taste so bland, and I try to avoid using them.  I really must try that method!!
The idea of sausage sounds good too, Cris would probably like it that way even better!!  I think I would add some bell peppers in that case, as sausage and peppers are such a winning combo always!
And what do you think of adding some red wine in place of some of the stock?


----------



## kadesma (Jan 29, 2007)

urmaniac13 said:
			
		

> yeah!! I thought we were soul sistas, and I was right, I  polentas, too!!
> Baking it in the oven sounds like a perfect solution, it is a bit of a chore having to stir the polenta continuously while you got other things, including the sauce to prepare at the same time (and I don't even have the kiddies around!), and the instant polenta is, though quick and easy, taste so bland, and I try to avoid using them. I really must try that method!!
> The idea of sausage sounds good too, Cris would probably like it that way even better!! I think I would add some bell peppers in that case, as sausage and peppers are such a winning combo always!
> And what do you think of adding some red wine in place of some of the stock?


I've added red wine many time..I like the color and flavor it adds to the sauce. I adore tomatoe sauce, but like it to be a rich brown instead of red color.
cj


----------

